# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  سوال در مورد تبصره گذاشتن

## rezajasemi

سلام

من کجا باید دونا از امتحاناتم رو تبصره بزارم ؟؟مدرسه یا اموزش و پرورش

از مدرسه پرسیدم جواب سربالا بهم دادن

----------


## MeysamHK9476

اگه پیش دانشگاهی باشی باید دوتا شرط تک ماده رو داشته باشی یکی این که فقط تو یه درس مونده باشی دوم اینکه نمره سالانت بالای 7 باشه ! بعدشم خودت مختار نیستی سیستم اگه شرایط رو داشته باشی برات تک ماده میزنه و فارغ التحصیل میکنه

----------


## rezajasemi

> اگه پیش دانشگاهی باشی باید دوتا شرط تک ماده رو داشته باشی یکی این که فقط تو یه درس مونده باشی دوم اینکه نمره سالانت بالای 7 باشه ! بعدشم خودت مختار نیستی سیستم اگه شرایط رو داشته باشی برات تک ماده میزنه و فارغ التحصیل میکنه


الان من سال سوم تحربیم3تا دارم فیزیک . شیمی . ریاضی
 فیزیک و شیمی هردو 8.75 گرفتم حالا میتونم تبصره بزارم؟ ؟سیستم خودش برا تبصره میزاره یا خودم برم درخواست بدم ؟

----------


## rezajasemi

یکی راهنمایی کنه

----------

